# Couple new pics



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Howd yall like these?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

2 of 3


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Last one.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks nice, what kind of coral is that?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Te first is a ricordia yuma. and the others are acropora. (SPS corals)


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

any Tridacna Clams, Raptor?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yep i have a 2 inch blue maxima clam. I had some bigger ones but i traded them for some corals i wanted.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

looking good. nice macro shots as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2005)

Mmmm, Acro

--Dan


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

i got my first acro free from a friend but it just died








But from the looks for today, i think it's still alive. It's branching out.

Nice yuma's btw.


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

i want a yuma.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Blitz do you see any polyps coming out? Like this?


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

Raptor said:


> Blitz do you see any polyps coming out? Like this?
> [snapback]1155906[/snapback]​


no, so i guess its dead?


----------

